# Deadlifts make you thick?



## C6zo6 (Apr 17, 2009)

What exactly do deadlifts make you look like? Over time, will it make your waist and lower back thicker/bigger? I would rather have a tight thin waist and bigger shoulders to get the V look...How can you achieve this?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2009)

a) diet

b) hope for great genetics to have a small waist

c) stop obsessing about things like that and get in the gym and lift.

patrick


----------



## T_man (Apr 17, 2009)

you better just do dumbell lateral raises only! nothing else because doing compounds will make all your muscle grow (including your waist!)


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 17, 2009)

P-funk said:


> a) diet
> 
> b) hope for great genetics to have a small waist
> 
> ...



lol, ok...Who doesn't want to have a V shaped body? We don't want to look fat...(At least i hope not) So, why do something that could possibly make you look chunky? We're not all bodybuilders...Some, are just people trying to improve body composition. 

I was just wondering what the lift did and if it was evident for my goals...


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 17, 2009)

Is this for real?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2009)

C6zo6 said:


> lol, ok...Who doesn't want to have a V shaped body? We don't want to look fat...(At least i hope not) So, why do something that could possibly make you look chunky? We're not all bodybuilders...Some, are just people trying to improve body composition.
> 
> I was just wondering what the lift did and if it was evident for my goals...



my response has nothing to do with looking fat.  read it again.

patrick


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 17, 2009)

I did read it. I was just implying that i didn't want to do exercises that make you appear bigger in the waist...(Unless it evens out, I'm not sure)

Your suggesting i lift weights, diet, and hope for good genetics...Great advice. 

Lifting heavy and dieting really go hand and hand for muscle growth.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2009)

genetics will determine if your bone structure lends itself to being "big" in the waist.

I have a pretty small waist and I do lots of deadlifting and squatting.  It has never had any effect.

I am simply implying that there are some things you can change and some things you can not change.  Just lift weights, eat right and be the best FOR YOU.  Not everyone is going to look like a pro bodybuilder and have perfect genetic structure.  You can't select what you are going to look like or what your genetic make up is.  All you can do is do the best for you and your body.

patrick


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 17, 2009)

P-funk said:


> genetics will determine if your bone structure lends itself to being "big" in the waist.
> 
> I have a pretty small waist and I do lots of deadlifting and squatting.  It has never had any effect.
> 
> ...



This is good advice, thank you. 

I've been gaining weight eating a particular amount of calories, but suddenly I've been losing weight...Time to bump up the calorie count. 

It's funny how your body gets adjusted to how much your eating...It starts getting tiring eating so much, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2009)

either time to bump the calorie count or re-evaluate your training program to make sure you are not expending to much energy in a time when growth is the goal.

patrick


----------



## T_man (Apr 18, 2009)

do you do cardio at the gym or play any sports? Maybe you're overtraining also what does your training regime look like


----------



## xfile384 (Apr 18, 2009)

hmm


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Monday: *
Bench press
BB row
Overhead press
Upright row
Overhead extensions (Triceps)
Pushdowns (Triceps)
*
Wednesday:*
Incline press
One arm DB row
Dips
Chin ups
Concentration curlsx2
Preacher curls x2

*Friday:*
Squats
Deadlifts
Lunges 
Leg press
Calves

*Saturday (Rest)
Sunday (Rest)*

On Tuesday and Thursday i run about 2 miles. Sometimes a little less, maybe 1.5 miles. It doesn't take me longer than 15minutes to do my cardio on these days. I generally run at a 7.5-8.0 speed increasing on the treadmill. I also do abs after this for about 15-20mins. That's about it...


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2009)

Nothing wrong with your routine, C6zo6 - it's clearly time to increase your calories, though. Try adding a bit of olive oil to your shakes. If you add an ounce of olive oil to each of two shakes a day, it's an easy 500 calories.


----------



## T_man (Apr 18, 2009)

15ml tbsp=over 100 cals. Score!

I once put 3 tbsp into 650ml of oat porridge though. It all clumped together and floated at the top so I kinda had to drink it first. Bad times. Dont mix too much with very water stuff.


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh you poor thing! For oatmeal, try dousing it with heavy (whipping) cream.


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll see. I'm happy with my progress with this routine, so I'm just going to eat a tad more. I'm not trying to gain a lot, maybe 4lbs a month. Less fat as possible! I want to try and stay cut along the way!


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2009)

You'll bulk more slowly, but there's something to be said for looking good with your shirt off.


----------



## TitanUnleashed (Apr 19, 2009)

*Back Training*

No doubt, deadlift gets your back pumped. Always remeber to complete the motion and squeeze at the end of it to give it a final omph. To get The V-shaped you were refering to, include pull-ups and barbell rows in your routines ta get the extra width. Hit them hard and get ur strong wide lats and tapered body.

Do not focus just on your width. Without the thickness, you'll jus look plain weird with your new found width.


Cheers and train hard!


----------



## T_man (Apr 19, 2009)

Built said:


> Oh you poor thing! For oatmeal, try dousing it with heavy (whipping) cream.



Dont have any whipping cream 

But I'm taking a week break from training, cos my gym membership ran out anyways  I'm gonna be eating just below maintenance for this week to maybe cut some fat, so i'll keep protein high too. I was gonna start a cut soon because I've reached my desired physique for this year but I think I'll bulk till end june because I'd rather have alot of carbs in my system during my revision & exam period, then I have 3 months to cut for uni . I dont have much bf anyways I still have a 4 pack . That machine must have been lying when it said I was 16% bf.

But back to topic. If you want width do pullups with close grip, but also do stuff like rows which will build your back to mamoth proportions and you'll look better with more thickness as well as width.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just be sure to emphasize form over all else.  Don't be that guy throwing the weight back with all momentum.  Controlled motion with a nice contraction for a good half second at the peak of the motion.


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice!

I'm going to continue doing my pull ups and BB rows with perfect form. (I'm strict on that) I'm up to 125lbs with bb rows! That's with good form! I could do more, but i only weigh 147lbs, so sometimes it almost makes me fall over, lol!! (JK, it's not bad)


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

Yanno something funny? I may be crucified for this, and by all means summon Teh P-Funk for a consult on this one, but for bent over rows and t-bars, I honestly prefer a sloppy form. This is NOT the case for deadlifts, okay? But rows just work better for me if I use momentum. I've noticed more than a few of the bigger guys doing this, too. 

My .02


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 19, 2009)

Are you using momentum up but then lowering them in a controlled manner?  If that's the case you're just shifting it to be an eccentric focus which is legitimate.

If anything I might start off the workout with nice controlled 1 arm cable rows followed by "cheat" reps of T-bars with a controlled eccentric.

Odd enough as much as a free weight fanatic I am I've found that I much prefer cable rows though.  If you have the one where you do the sides separately I find that I can get much better ROM and a stronger contraction using them.


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, I kinda toss it up and then lower it more-or-less under control. I don't do bent over barbell rows, but I do Pendlays and those you actually set down at the bottom of each rep, so they get kinda loud LOL!

I like the cable machine you describe. My gym doesn't have one, but I've trained on them and they're excellent, especially for lat pulldowns.


----------



## TitanUnleashed (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep i agree with built. With the extra momentum and jerk motion i feel more squeeze and pump in my upper back.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Yanno something funny? I may be crucified for this, and by all means summon Teh P-Funk for a consult on this one, but for bent over rows and t-bars, I honestly prefer a sloppy form.



I guess my form on T-Bar rows would be considered a little sloppy also. I have a hard time doing upright and bent over rows, they hurt my wrists so I don't do them.

Our gym does not have a T-Bar row seat, so I improvise with an OLY bar in the corner, a strap around the bar attached to a wide grip pull-down bar. I stand on a Reebok step confiscated from the aerobics room. Before each set, to assure proper form, I bend my knees way down and arch my back before bringing the weights off the floor. Not sure if this would be considered sloppy, but the only thing I don't do is hold the weights up for a squeeze. I do lower them slower than I raise them. I usually incorporate CG seated cable rows when doing T-Bars and on the seated rows I do hold and squeeze!

And yes I deadlift also. I've lifted for years, but never started deadlifting until I came across P/RR/S. The first time I tried P/RR/S I did not follow it the way I should have because; 1. I was working out at home and did not have all of the equipment I needed 2. I didn't like deadlifts and 3. I thought I knew it all. Since joining this forum, following the advice I read here and deadlifting (love them now!) I have seen fantastic improvements. My back has exploded and waist has shrunk. Not saying I have good genetics, I just had a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Yanno something funny? I may be crucified for this, and by all means summon Teh P-Funk for a consult on this one, but for bent over rows and t-bars, I honestly prefer a sloppy form. This is NOT the case for deadlifts, okay? But rows just work better for me if I use momentum. I've noticed more than a few of the bigger guys doing this, too.
> 
> My .02



I tend to throw off my form _slightly_ when doing BB rows as well. I don't see a problem with it at all...If anything, it might be a little better so you can get those last reps in. 

As for deadlifts, I agree with you completely. Form is critical, because injury is prominent.


----------



## T_man (Apr 20, 2009)

I lower the weight slightly and do the rows really controlled. And i dont pause at the bottom either. I find this really works my back. I feel like im tied to a tree and someone is whipping my back


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Yanno something funny? I may be crucified for this, and by all means summon Teh P-Funk for a consult on this one, but for bent over rows and t-bars, I honestly prefer a sloppy form. This is NOT the case for deadlifts, okay? But rows just work better for me if I use momentum. I've noticed more than a few of the bigger guys doing this, too.
> 
> My .02



When you say sloppy form, what exactly do you mean? When doing tbars, you are suppose to stay 45 degress of less. If you don't, you take emphasis  off your back. I've seen guys almost standing upright.......they are doing something closer to deads than tbar rows. If you can't keep it at 45 or less, take some weight off and drop the ego!


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

I do mine chest-supported, and I lift as heavy as I can while throwing the weight around kinda like a t-bar powerclean. 

I love 'em that way.


----------



## T_man (Apr 20, 2009)

isn't there a difference between what you love and what you should do??

im not saying it shouldnt be done that way im just saying it cant be justified just because you love it that way


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

I love 'em because they feel good that way, and they WORK that way. 

Rows just seem to work better done a little dirty.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

This guy explains it well:



> Good Form - How To Maximize Muscle Growth With Every Rep!
> Maximum muscle growth comes through maximum muscle stimulation with a full range of motion.
> 
> In turn, maximum muscle stimulation means lifting the heaviest weight you can handle with good form. Good form can make the difference between big time gains and NO gains. BUT….
> ...


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 20, 2009)

Built said:


> This guy explains it well:



Agreed 100%


----------



## T_man (Apr 20, 2009)

I just dont wanna rupture a disc in my spinal column thats all. I have a weak lower back anyways and anything that has a decent risk of injuring the lower back I make sure it is unlikely to happen. I'd rather injure any other part of my body... xcept my neck


----------



## T_man (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh btw when you do those rows it's intended for the back isnt it?
The guy is talking about un-strict form yet un-sloppy form. The way he's talking about it is just a gentle rock, not a tossing of the weight using the torso.

Sorry to quote you on this Built 


Built said:


> but for bent over rows and t-bars, I honestly prefer a *sloppy* form



The guy says:

_Remember:
* Don’t get sloppy_

Sorry  <3 u still


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, we've described it differently but the meaning is the same: put a little momentum into it. For rows, that IS good form.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2009)

T_man said:


> I just dont wanna rupture a disc in my spinal column thats all. I have a weak lower back anyways and anything that has a decent risk of injuring the lower back I make sure it is unlikely to happen. I'd rather injure any other part of my body... xcept my neck



In the same boat you are.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2009)

Lever (T-bar) Bent-over Row


----------



## Ngordyn (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree 100% i use a slight rock as well


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 20, 2009)

T_man said:


> Oh btw when you do those rows it's intended for the back isnt it?
> The guy is talking about un-strict form yet un-sloppy form. The way he's talking about it is just a gentle rock, not a tossing of the weight using the torso.



He is implying it the same way she described. 

Built isn't claiming she alters form entirely, just more than usual to get full range of motion. Hence, better gains.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 20, 2009)

P-funk said:


> a) diet
> 
> b) hope for great genetics to have a small waist
> 
> ...


what he said^^

however, it has been said that if you use a wider grip when deadlifting, it emphasizes the lat area. I do feel this to be true, especially from experience.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Nothing wrong with your routine, C6zo6 - it's clearly time to increase your calories, though. Try adding a bit of olive oil to your shakes. If you add an ounce of olive oil to each of two shakes a day, it's an easy 500 calories.


homeostasis is such a bitch!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2009)

Built said:


> I love 'em because they feel good that way, and they WORK that way.
> 
> Rows just seem to work better done a little dirty.


Ummm.....
Well, I have to admit, I love dirty rows too!


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

They rock. In a big, meaty way.


----------



## T_man (Apr 21, 2009)

Cmon a slight rock isnt sloppy form though is it 

Homeostasis is infact a bitch juggernaut. But the bitch that's keeping you alive when you go out in the hot/cold, when you run and when you're in extreme environments 

Might try those wide grip deadlifts. I wanna work on my lats.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 21, 2009)

I piss on homeostasis!!! I kill it dead!!


----------

